# Minwax Polyurethane - Satin



## BYee (Mar 16, 2014)

I typically finish my projects with the Minwax polyurethane.

The last 4 quarts I've purchased is more of a semi-gloss finish as opposed to a satin finish. Prior to me using the poly, I've always stirred it to ensure its well mixed without causing bubbles.

I've done a search on the internet and read articles where users are stating there is a 'flatten' additive. I've called HD and they don't know anything about this.

Can anyone confirm if there is a 'flattening' additive which can be added to the polyurethane to give it more a satin finish and not a semi-gloss finish. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes there are flattening agents for almost any finish but you have to go to a real paint store like sherwin williams for it. If that isn't an option other brands of polyurethane are available in sheens to dead flat. All it is is a polyurethane with a higher concentration of the flattening agent. If you can't find any of these you might look online for Interlux. Be warned you don't just add the stuff and start applying it. I normally have to add it to the finish and thoroughly stir it and then let it sit overnight. Then the next day thoroughly stir it again. What happens is if you rush it the finish dries and there will be specks of white powder here and there you have to pick it off and fix. There is another way and I tried it and it worked but I don't like the idea. You can add talcum powder to the finish and it will work as a flattening agent. Like I said it worked but I tried it on scrap wood and there is no telling what the long term effects it would have on the finish.


----------



## BYee (Mar 16, 2014)

Are there other brands of poly which actually dry with a dull satin finish the way it's suppose to be?

I'm also tempted to try the Minwax poly spray in a satin finish .




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Are you referring to oil base polyurethane or waterbase polyurethane?








 





 
.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

BYee said:


> Are there other brands of poly which actually dry with a dull satin finish the way it's suppose to be?
> 
> I'm also tempted to try the Minwax poly spray in a satin finish .
> 
> ...


Here is a couple of flat polyurethanes. Be sure to try it on some scraps first. If the sheen is too flat you can intermix it with glossier versions of the same product. ZAR 33912 Antique Flat Ultra Fast Drying Polyurethane - Amazon.com

http://store.mccolluminteriors.com/polyvineoil-basedextrapalevarnish-deadflatoreggshell.aspx


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Most of my stuff is finished with satin, oil based. As a penultimate rub, I use Liberon #0000 steel wool. Then, the final rub is the same wool to apply wax. That process certainly cuts the sheen. But, don't know if it could be called "flat", but it's sure silky smooth.


----------



## BYee (Mar 16, 2014)

cabinetman said:


> Are you referring to oil base polyurethane or waterbase polyurethane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm referring to the oil based polys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

